# What Soviet Aircraft is this?



## Henk (Sep 8, 2009)

Please guys help me with this aircraft. I know it was used to transport the external fuel tanks for the Buran.







Thanks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2009)

VM-T Atlante 

Buran News VM-T Atlant


----------



## Henk (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks you very much mate.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you guys, it was completely unknown to me!


----------



## Tzaw1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Marcogrifo said:


> it was completely unknown to me!


No wonder 
Project was secret (as all Soviet projects). And, when wasn't secret was abandoned because lack of money.
It was re-builded Myasishchev 3M bomber (3 planes).
Photos and drawing with various cargo from few russian books.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice pictures Tzaw 8)


----------



## Pong (Sep 9, 2009)

External fuel tanks you say? It would have been a million Fourth of Julys in ten seconds if the tank exploded!


----------



## Henk (Sep 9, 2009)

I know that the An-225 replaced it. I just wish I could get pictures of the second An-225 being build, but I can not seem to get any pictures of it.


----------

